# PHPBB forum error



## hellssuperhero (Jun 22, 2007)

I installed some phpbb forums last week & i havent touched them since i did the installation now i go back to do some editing & get this error

SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
Access denied for user 'sitename'@'cgi0508.int.bizland.net' (using password: YES) [1045]
An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.

any idea what this is about ? i think i had some permissions open to public possible some1 hacked it i guess, but i dono


----------



## hellssuperhero (Jun 22, 2007)

i think i figured this out, somehow i must have changed the localhost info for the phpbb forum, does anyone know what file i change this info in ?


----------

